# Bait went cold - suggestions?



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

cotote wacker said:


> One year in Canada it was a super bumper crop of blueberries....you looked at the clear cut hill sides they looked purple and the berries were the size of marbles they were like grapes on the vine the guide said he had never in 50 years see blueberries like that....
> My partner and I picked 60 gallons and froze them to bring back it took 3 hours....
> 
> The usual sweet and grease baits were very slow....even tried watching the blueberries to catch a bear in the open they waited until dark....
> We had the guide get a couple beaver for bait and moose scraps it was the game changer....both of us ended up with 300 lb. boars fattened up on blueberries....


lol, I bait like a trapper and have lots of beaver and moose scraps. Bears really like Anise in their food and oil. last ear i picked berries and made scents. I hunted a storm with 50 mile/hour winds.The wind was swirling ever where. 4 bears came in but the monster laid down near by. I got so pissed 17 minutes before last light,I shot a tree and walked out.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

slowpaya said:


> wowie thats something else eh! did you have your body cam on? nice shot


Actually I never remember even taking aim...it was point and pull the trigger twice second shot was 4" behind the base of the skull in the neck...
After the shots I remember seeing smoke coming off the bears head and blood trickling down its muzzle my ears were ringing....next was my wife that was waiting for me 1/4 mile away on the 2 track calling me wondering what the shooting was about....


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

correction...nice shots


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

hey Brent...:Welcome: to michigan sportsman:Welcome:


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Ended up getting a few of my bears back after the bait lapse but all nocturnal. Then on a sunday card pull we noticed a bear that came in right after we baited the previous time. We did the two guys and a quad thing where ones stays and one baits and leaves and it bought me a nice 180lb boar. My first bear. Shot him at 5:07. Right before 5 days of crappy winds and bad weather! Had a great time with alot of great friends, good fishing, and alot of knowledge for next time!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Ended up getting a few of my bears back after the bait lapse but all nocturnal. Then on a sunday card pull we noticed a bear that came in right after we baited the previous time. We did the two guys and a quad thing where ones stays and one baits and leaves and it bought me a nice 180lb boar. My first bear. Shot him at 5:07. Right before 5 days of crappy winds and bad weather! Had a great time with alot of great friends, good fishing, and alot of knowledge for next time!
> View attachment 583429


Congratulations!


----------

